# Cleveland Hi Bore shaft problem



## tuanton (Jul 17, 2006)

Had my HiBore about a month now, it borders on the ugly yet I like it but am having trouble losing the ball to a bad fade, distance is good and could be better if I could straighten out. My swingspeed is quite average at 89 mph and should suit the lightweight Fujikura Reg shaft which comes as standard. My previous driver was the Cleveland Launcher Comp. again with the standard Fuji/Cleveland shaft fitted, this worked well for me. Any advice/recommendations much appreciated. May h/c is 11 so should be able to make something work well.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you tried teeing the ball up higher...backspin gets rid of side spin


----------



## tuanton (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks and you are right of course, problem is that with the HiBore best ball strike position is centre which I am finding difficult unless I tee low, which, as you will apprecate increases the side spin.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok erm well have u tried setting up for sraw with it you no shoulders hips arms shoulders and feet slightly closed


----------

